

Whatsapp vs Viber – Who got a better deal? - pratkar
http://appiterate.com/whatsapp-vs-viber-who-got-a-better-deal/?utm_source=HN&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=Dis

======
mutant
I did a feature comparison to mobile messengers a while back.
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtWoXGrBr42pdDl...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtWoXGrBr42pdDlraHd3NzZ5MXRTM3BsTy10TU1wMmc&usp=sharing)

~~~
Oatary
Interesting company behind Google Voice

------
classic_vibe
I hope that they dont force me to use a fb login in whatsapp now!! That'll
really suck.

~~~
izolate
If you think that was their intention with this acquisition, you're mistaken.
WhatsApp poses a threat to traditional social networking, and Facebook
obviously wants a leg in that race.

------
varunsharma13
Buying a messenger was only logical for fb...fb chat was not going to compete
with the likes of whatsapp...if you cannot beat them, buy them :D

------
anujbhargava
Synergies in Viber - Rakuten deal seems better as there is a minimal overlap
of user base especially in terms of geography.

------
tanujm
Now FB has another layer of data about our phone contacts..

~~~
cliveowen
The Facebook app can already: -read your SMS messages

-modify/read your contacts

-read/write your call log

-read the contents of your storage

-retrieve running apps (i.e. it knows every app you have installed on your device, given enough time)

There's so much talk about how Google knows its users better than anyone else,
but I think there's little doubt that Facebook gets the throne as far as data
collection goes. And lets not forget that in addition to all the above data
Facebook knows the 99% of your browsing activity and even _when_ you opened a
certain website.

There's really nothing more they can take from us, so I highly doubt this
acquisition was meant to bolster their data collection capabilites.

